# Epson LQ 590 Printing Problem



## jappy512 (Oct 31, 2007)

Hi guys, I've been using my Printer for 2 years now and had no problem on the its one and half year. Now the printer has a sharp noise when printing, the ribbon and some paper are also teared.... what could be the problem? and how do I fix it... Thanks a lot in advance guys.

More power TSF


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

hi, jappy512
see if anything is stuck in the printer and here is a manual for it might give you pointers

http://files.support.epson.com/pdf/lq590_/lq590_u1.pdf


----------



## jappy512 (Oct 31, 2007)

Thanks a lot for the reply. I'm also having a problem printing multiple pages, it prints first on the first page but skip the second page and then continues on the third page.. I tried cleaning the sensors and resetting the printer but still no good. Any ideas guys? thanks a lot.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

well you could try uninstalling printer and reinstall see if that helps at all


----------

